# Viana do Castelo, 22 de setembro de 1999.



## Agreste (13 Out 2019 às 11:50)

O que aconteceu no dia 22 de setembro de 1999 em Viana do Castelo?

segundo o IPMA foram 176,7mm para esse dia.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Out 2019 às 12:19)

Um tornado?


----------



## Agreste (13 Out 2019 às 15:25)

2 ciclones tropicais bastante potentes quase simultâneos - Floyd e Gert - na costa leste dos estados unidos reforçaram uma circulação polar anormalmente baixa...

a pressão atmosférica em termos médios para a parte noroeste da península andou pelos 1000mb na segunda quinzena de setembro.
formou-se um centro de baixas pressões complexo a oeste da irlanda que no dia 18 chegou a ter 960mbar

no entanto 176,7mm para um sistema do tipo frontal parecem-me valores muito elevados.

estamos a falar do mês de setembro... e não de pleno inverno.


----------



## Snifa (13 Out 2019 às 15:41)

Pelos registos de dados, nesse dia 22/09/1999 Viana registou cerca de 112 mm, mas não sei que estação foi usada, terá sido a passagem de uma frente de forte actividade 












https://pt.tutiempo.net/clima/09-1999/ws-85430.html


----------

